

Ask HN: Is there any academies in San Francisco that teach Ruby on Rails? - VicT11

I saw this http://codeacademy.org/ and thought it looked great. Wanted to ask if anybody had recommendations for something similar in San Francisco.
======
probitymike
We have a lot of people in the Bay asking us for a program like this, so I
don't think there is anything out there like us yet! Keyword is "yet."

~~~
VicT11
In a quick google search I've come across a few things. Like
<http://www.academyx.com/training/san_francisco/ruby/rails/> and
[http://marakana.com/training/event/ruby/ruby_on_rails/san_fr...](http://marakana.com/training/event/ruby/ruby_on_rails/san_francisco/2011-07-18/1946.html).

But they don't look as official as the one listed in the question so I wanted
to see if there were any recommendations.

~~~
probitymike
Ping us off list to see how we can get Code Academy running up in SF! mike AT
codeacademy DOT org

